# Flower girl dresses - updated



## Lauren25

Show me what your having or what you had ?

Also where did you get them, how much and what age they are for?

I've got 2 flower girls who will be 15 months and 2 years 5 months and due to their age and me already having our 2 they aren't going to walk down the isle etc they are just going to have the pretty dresses!

I really don't want to spend much at all, I was thinking only £20 a dress but I'm really struggling to find any I like!


----------



## candeur

https://uk.monsoon.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/mon_3,mon_3.3,mon_3.3.1/2582502627

I've got this one for my little girl from Monsoon. Looks stunning on, she'll be 4.5 on the day :) x


----------



## aly888

We're going for a monsoon dress also. We have been lookin at ^ that one but won't be buying it until closer to the date :thumbup:


----------



## ellebob

Kaia's in this one (will be 7.5 months) because I wanted her to be in the same colour as adult bms. Her nursery is all butterflies so I chose it because it seems like her, then I ended up having to do a butterfly theme for the wedding!

https://www.bhs.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...d=471147&parent_categoryId=471109&pageSize=40

I planned to get the flowergirl (age 5) the same but couldn't find one the right size so ended up getting this all ivory one. I'm so glad because I think it suits her much better (she looks quite like the girl in the pic)

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...EPS&tmcampid=28&tmad=c&sku=6945815&adtype=pla


----------



## lozzy21

EBAY!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IVORY-PL..._Apparel&var=570065099114&hash=item3f14eb1b7e


----------



## Lauren25

Thanks everyone!

The monsoon one is actually the one I keep going back to, I LOVE it and if we have a girl she will deffo be having it :haha: I just don't know to spend £40 each on the others as they won't actually be doing anything (walking down the isle etc)

I like the eBay ones too and that was my plan to get them, but the one I like is from America so if they come and I don't like or they don't fit then I'm buggered!

Another questions, would you buy them a second hand dress or not ? I do really like the monsoon ones and they have them on eBay a lot where they have only been worn once, not sure though!


----------



## ellebob

Mine are both 2nd hand. So are my adult bm dresses. My dress would be if I hadn't found a nice new one in a big end of season sae. If it's an option of 2nd hand of something cheap you don't like as much I think 2nd hand wins! Especially when they'e only been worn for one day x


----------



## upsy daisy1

my lo wore that monsoon dress at her aunties wedding.she was 2 at the time and it looked amazon. it was so comfy and easy. she wore it with ballet pumps and a furry sleevless cardigan. so cute. im getting my flower girl dresses from there also. my flower girls are going to be 4 and 3.


----------



## aly888

I don't see anything wrong with second hand. One of my BMs dresses is 'second hand' and my dress is ex sample :shrug: We're only buying hers new because I want her to keep it. I wouldn't do the same if my flower girl wasn't my own daughter though, coz I'm tight :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Hahaha, that's the thing though, if this babies a girl she will have a new monsoon dress :haha: just don't want to spend £80 on the other 2!!
I'm off to Debenhams discount evening 2moro so I will have a look if they have any reduced there! I will let you ladies know :)


----------



## aly888

Oh my, you're waiting until the birth to find out?? Team yellow? :)

I'm with you hun, don't spend more than you're comfortable spending. Second hand won't be an issue, I'm sure. Well, the girls aren't going o know are they. Only their parents will, and if theyve got a problem with it ask them to stump up the extra cash :thumbup: haha


----------



## Kizzy454

these are my adult bm dresses 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Brid..._Dresses&var=520074219994&hash=item33736c0b1d

and my three girls (well my two DD and my SD) will hopefully in these

https://www.pinkgirldresses.com/Sho...Id=121&skuId=1107&sashColorId=10&allColorId=1


----------



## lozzy21

2nd hand doesnt bother me as long as they have been cleaned and are as new, im seriously considering getting a 2nd hand wedding dress if i find a maggie Sottero dress on ebay


----------



## Lauren25

Yep Team Yellow, we were with Bobby and I loved it but i have to say I'm not liking not knowing this time, I think it's because I have so much to do and I want to know if it will be a little flower girl or page boy!

The thing is with wedding stuff you are basically looking at stuff in perfect condition because its worn one day and that's it!


----------



## Lauren25

*Update*
Just to update you all I ordered the flower girl dresses last night from EBay, the are from a Uk seller so easy to return if I don't like them and the best but, they were only £14.99 each!! I hope they are as nice as the picture :)

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/6603e567a1e7ccd1fca247fa2bdf7b04.jpg


----------



## aly888

Oh wow, bargain!!! They look lovely hun


----------



## CatStorey

So cute......love that dress :)


----------

